# hey...Vera Bradly fans....



## Cammiesway (Jul 15, 2010)

Just an FYI to all you Vera Bradly fans...I bought a Vera Bradley large cosmetic bag ; it's got a waterproof lining and my K2 in the Oberon cover fits in nicely. With extra room for the charging cord, kindle light and a car charger too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Good to know!  Thanks for the tip....you enabler, you!

Betsy


----------



## LeslieAnn (Jul 18, 2010)

Good to know and I'm heading over to VB to check it out.  But I don't think my fav Java Blue will go with my cover - maybe have to branch out into a new pattern (like I wasn't looking for an excuse anyway!)

Thanks for the tip, Leslie


----------



## Cammiesway (Jul 15, 2010)

I have a LARGE VB in Poppy Fields....the cosmetic bag matches it!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the info!! This is good to know! I didn't think that the large cosmetic bag would hold my Kindle in its Oberon. I'm always looking for a reason to buy more Vera... and a couple of my Vera bags that I bought with my Kindle in mind have now become bags for my knitting projects. So, I could definitely use a new Vera bag with my Kindle in mind. You have earned another star in your enabler crown!!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I have a large cosmetic in blue rhapsody and still haven't used it for my kindle.  Someone on the boards mentioned that it would fit (about a year ago).


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Great info, thanks!  Also, I got an email today that JUST FOR TODAY, there is free shipping for orders over $50.  Better than the usual $75!


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Amazing! I had no idea that the large cosmetic bag was that big. 

Also, thanks for the heads up on the free shipping today for orders over $50.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I have a large cosmetic in blue rhapsody and still haven't used it for my kindle. Someone on the boards mentioned that it would fit (about a year ago).





Cammiesway said:


> Just an FYI to all you Vera Bradly fans...I bought a Vera Bradley large cosmetic bag ; it's got a waterproof lining and my K2 in the Oberon cover fits in nicely. With extra room for the charging cord, kindle light and a car charger too.


I posted about these last week in response to a gentleman who was looking for an inexpensive bag to cover his wife's Oberon when in her purse. I have several of the large cosmetic in various patterns. I use them for my Kindle 2. Also, they are nice to use for wallet, keys, cell phone - essentials that one needs in her purse. I change purses quite often and got tired of having to transfer all these items individually, and usually forgetting one. By keeping them in the large cosmetic bag and inside my purse, I can just lift the whole thing out at once and transfer it. I use one alone that holds just my Kindle2 in its Oberon while in my purse. Right now, discontinued colors are on sale for only $15.00.

> Amazon link

EDIt: Sorry, I didn't add the link. The one's that are on sale for $15 are on the Vera Bradley site.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I bought my large cosmetic when I bought a bowler and wanted to be able to use a free shipping offer.  I knew it was big enough for the kindle, but I was surprised at just how big it is -- too big for some of my vera bags.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

DD said:


> I posted about these last week in response to a gentleman who was looking for an inexpensive bag to cover his wife's Oberon when in her purse. I have several of the large cosmetic in various patterns. I use them for my Kindle 2. Also, they are nice to use for wallet, keys, cell phone - essentials that one needs in her purse. I change purses quite often and got tired of having to transfer all these items individually, and usually forgetting one. By keeping them in the large cosmetic bag and inside my purse, I can just lift the whole thing out at once and transfer it. I use one alone that holds just my Kindle2 in its Oberon while in my purse. Right now, discontinued colors are on sale for only $15.00.


I LOVE your idea!! Many times when I want to take a different purse... I don't because I don't have the time to move my "essentials" from my current purse into the new one. Being able to move them in one smooth operation would be a great help. I have to look into the VB large cosmetic bag!!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I bought Make Me Blush for $19.99 (plus $5 shipping) from the Amazon link provided on this thread. Can't wait to get it. I just bought a Make Me Blush tote from someone on this board.
Paula


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

PraiseGod13 said:


> I LOVE your idea!! Many times when I want to take a different purse... I don't because I don't have the time to move my "essentials" from my current purse into the new one. Being able to move them in one smooth operation would be a great help. I have to look into the VB large cosmetic bag!!


I got the idea from my niece (Miss Pennsylvania 2009) who is a real fashionplate and has a different purse for each outfile.  Works out great for me and I never forget anything anymore when I change purses.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

This is the first time in a while that I've seen new VB colors on Amazon, but it ships from Trade Concepts.  Couldn't find a separate website for Trade Concepts online, but prices are the same as VB -- perhaps with lower shipping rate.

Lately I've been using a Pouchee organizer that I move from bag to bag.  There are two rings at the top of the organizer that make it easy to pull out of one bag to put into another.  Then I empty the VB pockets to put into the bag I want to use.


----------



## Marisa14 (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks for the info!!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I was in my local Crabtree and Evelyn for a few minutes today and they had the laptop backpack in rhapsody in blue and it was GORGEOUS.  I don't even use backpacks and I barely got out of there without spending $100 for it. I may have to go back and buy it.  Didn't see any other colors but that one and I just fell right in love.
Paula


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Corky, I've been really close to getting one of those backpacks as well!  I have a little netbook, so that laptop pocket is overkill, but heck, they sure are nice!

I may end up compromising and getting a smaller backpack.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I discovered last night that my kindle in its cover fits into the VB large cosmetic bag with my Levenger small wooden stand.  This is good!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

corkyb said:


> I was in my local Crabtree and Evelyn for a few minutes today and they had the laptop backpack in rhapsody in blue and it was GORGEOUS. I don't even use backpacks and I barely got out of there without spending $100 for it. I may have to go back and buy it. Didn't see any other colors but that one and I just fell right in love.
> Paula


<sigh> I need a new laptop bag. My new laptop doesn't fit in any of my bags... I think I'm going to have to go in and look (my checkbook is hoping my laptop won't fit in one of these either)


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

It's gorgeous, especiallly in blue rhapsody, although it's the only one I saw.  I thought you got rid of your laptop?
Paula


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> <sigh> I need a new laptop bag. My new laptop doesn't fit in any of my bags... I think I'm going to have to go in and look (my checkbook is hoping my laptop won't fit in one of these either)


The new laptop backpack holds up to 15" (diagonal screened) laptop.


----------

